# متى تغير زيت محرك سيارتك



## حسن مغنية (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*Changing Car Oil *​ 





*منقول **من مجلة السيارات التابعة لصحيفة الجزيرة بتاريخ 4 / 11 / 1428 هـ*
​




*فجرت هيئة **القياسات والمواصفات العالمية مفاجأة كبرى بالتقرير الذي أصدرته وأكدت فيه أن **الدعاية التي ترددها شركات صناعة وتجارة زيوت المحركات بشأن ضرورة تغيير الزيت كل** 2000 **أو 3000 كيلومتر مجرد أسطورة أو كذبة ليس لها أي أساس علمي ولا واقعي وأن زيت **المحرك قادر على العمل بكفاءة لمسافة تصل إلى أكثر من 20 ألف كيلومتر** ..*​



*ويقول **الخبراء إن شركات صناعة وتجارة الزيوت نجحت خلال العقود الماضية في ترسيخ فكرة**التغيير السريع والمتكرر لزيت المحرك لتحقق بذلك أرباحا خيالية خاصة وأن أغلب **السائقين لا يتصورون فكرة الإبقاء على الزيت داخل المحرك لمسافة تتجاوز 3000**كيلومتر** .*​



*في الوقت نفسه يرى هؤلاء الخبراء أن الزيوت الحالية ومحركات السيارات **ذات التقنية العالية تتحمل بقاء الزيت داخل المحرك إلى مسافة 20 ألف كيلومتر وفقاً **لتقديرات هيئات المواصفات والمعايير العالمية** .*​



*في الوقت نفسه يوصي الخبراء **بضرورة قياس الزيت والكشف عنه بعد قطع مسافة 5000 كيلومتر تحسباً للنقص الطبيعي في **مستوى الزيت، حيث يكفي في هذه الحالة زيادة الزيت فقط لتعويض النقص الطبيعي وهو **الأسلوب الشائع في الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا على نطاق واسع** .*​



*ويقول الخبراء إن **تغيير لون الزيت إلى اللون الأسود ليس مؤشراً على انتهاء صلاحيته أو انخفاض كفاءته **وأن هذا التغيير طبيعي لوجوده بالقرب من منطقة الاحتراق الداخلي في المحرك مما يؤدي **إلى تسرب مواد الاحتراق إليه وتغيير لونه** .*​



*أما شركات صناعة السيارات العالمية **الكبرى فتقول إن تغيير الزيت كل 5 آلاف أو حتى 8 آلاف كيلومتر أمر مبالغ فيه ونفقات **بلا داع** .*​



*من ناحيتها قالت شركة فورد موتور ثاني أكبر شركة سيارات في الولايات **المتحدة وثالث أكبر شركة في العالم إن سياراتها الحديثة تستطيع العمل لمسافة 12 ألف **كيلومتر على الأقل قبل الحاجة إلى تغيير الزيت دون أن يؤثر ذلك سلبا على عمر ولا **كفاءة المحرك** .*​



*ويقول دينيس بان شيلدر كبير المهندسين في معهد السيارات الأمريكي **إن صناعة السيارات والزيوت شهدت تطورا كبيرا خلال السنوات الماضية بعد أن كان قد تم **تحديد مسافة 5000 كيلومتر كحد أقصى لصلاحية الزيت وبالتالي فإن كفاءة المحركات **والزيوت اليوم أعلى منها في الماضي الأمر الذي يجعل هذا الرقم منخفضا تماما** .*​



*وأضاف المهندس دينيس بان شيلدر أن الزيوت الحديثة عالية الجودة وتحتوي على **مواد مانعة للتأكسد ومواد مانعة لتكون الرواسب مما يعني زيادة العمر الافتراضي لهذه **الزيوت** ..*​



*ويشير الخبراء إلى أن تجربة إعادة تدوير زيوت المحرك المستعملة مرة **أخرى دليل على أن السائقين يتخلصون من الزيت وهو صالح للاستخدام وأن ما يتم هو**تغيير لونه فقط** ..*​



*كما يشير الخبراء إلى أن ارتفاع درجة الحرارة في بعض الدول **بما في ذلك مثلا دول الخليج لا يؤثر على كفاءة الزيت ولا عمره **الافتراضي وينصحون بعدم الاستماع إلى ما يردده البعض عن ضرورة تغيير الزيت على **مسافات متقاربة أثناء الصيف** ..*​



*ويتجلى بوضوح حقيقة ضعف ثقافة أصحاب السيارات **فيما يتعلق بأفضل السبل للتعامل مع قضية تغيير الزيت باعتبارها أحد عناصر تكلفة **تشغيل السيارة تجاهلهم للتوصيات التي تقدمها شركات إنتاج السيارات نفسها في هذا **الخصوص والتي تتفق على قدرة السيارة على العمل لمسافة لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف كيلومتر **دون الحاجة إلى تغيير الزيت** . *​



*فهناك بالفعل أكثر من عشرة كتيبات خاصة بالسيارات **منها لعشرة أنواع سيارات مختلفة، ذكرت أن الزيت لا يجب تغييره قبل قطع مسافة تراوح **ما بين 10000 و15000 كيلومتر، والملاحظ عبارة (لا يجب تغييره) وليس ( يفضل) أو** (**يمكن) تغييره!! والمعلوم أن مصنعي السيارات بمن فيهم مصنعو محركاتها هم أقدر على **إعطاء معلومة حقيقية وصحيحة بحكم تخصصهم*​





منقول لكم من بريدي​


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و بارك الله فيكم أخي
كنت أضن أن نظام الزيت موحد في العالم و الواضح أنّي أخطأت
ففي تونس يوجد لدينا نوعان فقط من الزيوت نسميهم زيت 5000 أو زيت 10000 يعني الزيت الذي تستعمله ل 5000 كلم أو الزيت الذي تستعمله ل 10000 كلم و يستحيل أن تجد تونسي يغيّر زيته في 3000 أو 2000 كلم. إستغربت وجود زيوت ل 2000 كلم
مع تحيّاتي وآحترامي


----------



## إسلام علي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

100 %
أنا أصبح لي ربما 5 شهور ولم أغيره


----------



## العراقي82 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

كل شهرين


----------



## ابوهشوم (23 سبتمبر 2010)

انا اغير زيت السياره كل 5000


----------



## صلاح محمد سالم (24 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي حسن في البداية ترددت في المشاركة :87: رغم أن الموضوع أعجبني جداً :77: حيث أنني لست من مشجعي تغيير زيت محرك السيارة مطلقاً وفرحت جداً عندما قرأت موضوعك هذا وجدت مُسوِغاً لإهمالي ومجازفتي على حد قول معظم أصدقائي :76: عني ولكن الحمد لله شهد شاهد من أهلها وقد أعطيتني الحجة التي كنت أبحث عنها مبدئياً وأقول مبدئيا لأنني لا أقوم بتغيير زيت المحرك إلا نادراً وهذا سبب ترددي في المشاركة ( إتهام بالجنون ) :67: ولكن لي مبرراتي وحججي :3: وتساؤلاتي 
لماذا لا نقوم بتغيير زيت صندوق التروس ونكتفي بتعويض النقص :3: رغم أن الحركة في صندوق التروس أكثر من الحركة في المحرك :87:
إذا كان تغيير زيت المحرك مطلوب كل 2000 أو 3000 كيلو متر كما كان متداولاً ( وأنا شخصياً متوسط الحركة بسيارتي يتعدى 3000 شهرياً :1: ) وأكيد شركات إنتاج السيارات لديها دراسات تبين لها متوسط الإستعمال الشهري إذا كان الأمر كذلك لماذا تغيير الزيت يحتاج إلى فني وعدة وموعد و... وهي تعلم أن السائق سيقوم بتغييره شهرياً في المتوسط ولماذا لا يكون في متناول السائق العادي كما لو أراد تعويض النقص حيث أن السدادة العلوية التي يضاف منها الزيت يمكن لطفل صغير فتحها كما في غطاء المبرد علماً بأن مبرد الماء يحوي أيظاً سدادة سفلية لتصريف الماء فيما لو أردنا تغييره وهي سهلة الفتح يدوياً رغم أن ضغط الماء في حال إشتغال المحرك يفوق ضغط الزيت عشرات المرات 
أقول ومن واقع تجربة شخصية حيث أنني منذ العام 1983 أستعمل السيارات :79: ولا أهتم كثيراً بتغيير الزيت إنما أرقب مستواه ( أحياناً ) وأعوض ما ينقص منه و كذلك في حال تغيير مصفي الزيت أعوض ما ينقص منه علماً بأنني إستعملت أربعة أنواع مختلفة هوندا سيفبك / نبسان ساني / ميتسوبيشي جالانت / أوبل زافيرا حالياً موجودة بحوزتي منذ أربع سنوات قمت بتغيير الزيت خلالها ثلاث أو أربع مرات :77::28::28::28:
يا إخواني المهندسين لا تغيروا زيت المحرك  إلا مرة واحدة في العام حفاظاً على سيارتكم وبيئتكم و جيوبكم 

أما سبب كرهي الشديد لتغيير زيت المحرك وبداية بحثي عن مبررات لعدم تغييره :3: فهاك السبب وربما هو إعتراف لم أعلنه من قبل 
في إحدى السنوات رجعت من السفر ولم تكن لدي سيارة حيث أنني كنت قد بعت سيارتي الهوندا قبل سفري وإمتد سفري لمدة سنة ونصف فلم أجد منداع لبقائها في ذمتي ( فطلقتها بالثلاثة ) قبيل سفري*
وحال رجوعي عرض علي أحد الأصدقاء سيارته ال رينو 5 لأستعملها لحين وصول سيارتي الجديدة وبعد أيام من إستعمالي لتلك ال رينو5 أحببت أن أدلعها قليلاً فأنطلقت بها إلى أحد مراكز الصيانة و تغيير الزيوت وطلبت منهم عمل اللازم وما كذبوا خبر قاموا باللازم أخذت السيارة وإنطلقت أمد الخطو جدلاناً بالإنجاز الذي حققته على مضض ودونما إقتناع ومر ذلك اليوم بسلام رغم أنني لاحظت خروج دخان قليل من العادم و في ثاني يوم في لحظة من لحظات القدر الرهيبة وفي الطريق السريع إنفجر صندوق التروس وتتوقفت ال رينو 5 وأصبت بحرج شديد جراء عرقلتي للسير ساعة الذروة واللي ما يشتري يتفرج على رأي الإخوان في المحروسة وزاد من حرجي أن سيارة صديقي ذا النخوة والكرم تعطلت ، توقف السير و ساعدني أولاد الحلال على إيقافها في مكان مناسب وإنهالت التعليقات من قبيل (اللي عندو رينو الله يعينو) وغيرها من التعليقات والنظرات والإبتسامات الخبيثة وتبين أن الفني المتمكن الله يستره فتح سدادة زيت صندوق التروس فأفرغه و أضاف الزيت إلى المحرك فأتخمه ومنذ ذلك اليوم الكئيب كرهت الرينو وتغيير الزيوت ودلع السيارات 
تقبل مروري مع الإعتذارعلى الإسهاب والإطالة ولكن موضوعك حفزني للكلام


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## حسن مغنية (24 سبتمبر 2010)

حسن أنور الخولي قال:


> thx 2 much my friend


 
اشكرك على مرورك الكريم صديقي حسن


----------



## حسن مغنية (24 سبتمبر 2010)

عبد الله التونسي قال:


> السلام عليكم و بارك الله فيكم أخي
> كنت أضن أن نظام الزيت موحد في العالم و الواضح أنّي أخطأت
> ففي تونس يوجد لدينا نوعان فقط من الزيوت نسميهم زيت 5000 أو زيت 10000 يعني الزيت الذي تستعمله ل 5000 كلم أو الزيت الذي تستعمله ل 10000 كلم و يستحيل أن تجد تونسي يغيّر زيته في 3000 أو 2000 كلم. إستغربت وجود زيوت ل 2000 كلم
> مع تحيّاتي وآحترامي


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحبيب عبدالله التونسي
لم الاحظ زيت مكتوب عليه انه لمسافة معينة وانما الامر يعتمد على معلومة يعطيها الفني الذي يغير الزيت وكنت اضطر الى اختيار النوع الاغلى سعرا:86: قبل ان اكتشف ان الامر عبارة عن مؤامرة من شركات تصنيع الزيوت....يعني الواحد كان يفكر انه المؤامرات في السياسة فقط واذا بها تلحق بنا الى زيت محرك السيارة:86::86:
بالمناسبة عندكم ثلاثة انواع من الزيوت في تونس الخضراء وهي زيت 5000 وزيت10000 وزيت زيتون:68:
تحياتي الخالصة


----------



## حسن مغنية (24 سبتمبر 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> 100 %
> أنا أصبح لي ربما 5 شهور ولم أغيره


 رائع
بس انا خايف انك بتمشي في الشهر عشرة كيلومتر
تبل التحية والتقدير


----------



## حسن مغنية (24 سبتمبر 2010)

العراقي82 قال:


> كل شهرين


 
غريب ما ذكرت اخي العراقي82
ماذا لو ابقيت السيارة واقفة لمدة شهرين.....هل تغير زيت محركها ايضا؟
ماذا لو استعملت السيارة في شهرين لمسافات كبيرة جدا بينما في الشهرين التاليين لم تعملها الا لمسافات قليلة.....هل تغير الزيت ايضا في كلا الحالتين؟
تحياتي


----------



## حسن مغنية (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ابوهشوم قال:


> انا اغير زيت السياره كل 5000


 
تحياتي اخي ابو هشوم
انا كنت اغير زيت كل 5000 ولكن لن اغير منذ الآن قبل الوصول الى 15 او 20 الف كيلو مع التفقد الدائم
تحياتي


----------



## حسن مغنية (24 سبتمبر 2010)

صلاح محمد سالم قال:


> أخي حسن في البداية ترددت في المشاركة :87: رغم أن الموضوع أعجبني جداً :77: حيث أنني لست من مشجعي تغيير زيت محرك السيارة مطلقاً وفرحت جداً عندما قرأت موضوعك هذا وجدت مُسوِغاً لإهمالي ومجازفتي على حد قول معظم أصدقائي :76: عني ولكن الحمد لله شهد شاهد من أهلها وقد أعطيتني الحجة التي كنت أبحث عنها مبدئياً وأقول مبدئيا لأنني لا أقوم بتغيير زيت المحرك إلا نادراً وهذا سبب ترددي في المشاركة ( إتهام بالجنون ) :67: ولكن لي مبرراتي وحججي :3: وتساؤلاتي
> لماذا لا نقوم بتغيير زيت صندوق التروس ونكتفي بتعويض النقص :3: رغم أن الحركة في صندوق التروس أكثر من الحركة في المحرك :87:
> إذا كان تغيير زيت المحرك مطلوب كل 2000 أو 3000 كيلو متر كما كان متداولاً ( وأنا شخصياً متوسط الحركة بسيارتي يتعدى 3000 شهرياً :1: ) وأكيد شركات إنتاج السيارات لديها دراسات تبين لها متوسط الإستعمال الشهري إذا كان الأمر كذلك لماذا تغيير الزيت يحتاج إلى فني وعدة وموعد و... وهي تعلم أن السائق سيقوم بتغييره شهرياً في المتوسط ولماذا لا يكون في متناول السائق العادي كما لو أراد تعويض النقص حيث أن السدادة العلوية التي يضاف منها الزيت يمكن لطفل صغير فتحها كما في غطاء المبرد علماً بأن مبرد الماء يحوي أيظاً سدادة سفلية لتصريف الماء فيما لو أردنا تغييره وهي سهلة الفتح يدوياً رغم أن ضغط الماء في حال إشتغال المحرك يفوق ضغط الزيت عشرات المرات
> أقول ومن واقع تجربة شخصية حيث أنني منذ العام 1983 أستعمل السيارات :79: ولا أهتم كثيراً بتغيير الزيت إنما أرقب مستواه ( أحياناً ) وأعوض ما ينقص منه و كذلك في حال تغيير مصفي الزيت أعوض ما ينقص منه علماً بأنني إستعملت أربعة أنواع مختلفة هوندا سيفبك / نبسان ساني / ميتسوبيشي جالانت / أوبل زافيرا حالياً موجودة بحوزتي منذ أربع سنوات قمت بتغيير الزيت خلالها ثلاث أو أربع مرات :77::28::28::28:
> ...


 
جميل ما سطرت اناملك اخي صلاح
بصراحة انا الآن وبعد ان قرأت ما كتبت حضرتك ازددت جرأة في عدم تغيير الزيت الا على مسافات طويلة.
واللي عندو رينو الله يعينو
لك اجمل تحية


----------



## حسن مغنية (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا.


 
جزاكم الله خيرا اخي جلال


----------



## odwan (24 سبتمبر 2010)

100 % 
بالفعل لا أقتنع بتغير الزيت بل بقياسه و أغيره بعد فترة طويلة ربما كل 8000 كيلوا متر ( وربنا يستر )


----------



## حسن مغنية (24 سبتمبر 2010)

قرأت مقالة في جريدة النيويوك تايمز عن تغيير زيت المحركات الخص منها :
- شركات تصنيع الزيت تضغط باتجاه تغيير الزيت بشكل متكرر
- السيارات الحديثة تسير مسافات تصل الى 20000 ميل (لاحظ ميل وليس كيلو متر) لتغيير الزيت
-هناك سيارات حديثة تظهر على التابلو فيها اشارة ترشد السائق لضرورة تغيير الزيت وهي غير الاشارة المعروفة التي تشير الى وجود نقص في الزيت.
- اذا كانت طبيعة سفراتك في السيارة لا تتعدى 10 ميل عادة فانت لا تحتاج الى تغيير الزيت وذلك لأن الزيت لا يسخن للدرجة التي يتمكن منها من استيعاب المواد الناتجة عن الاحتراق في المحرك حيث ان الزيت الساخن هو الذي يتمكن من استيعاب المواد الناتجة عن الاحتراق وبالتالي فالزيت سيبقى نظيفا.
- طبيعة السفرات تحدد مدى الحاجة الى تغيير الزيت فاذا كانت القيادة تحتم المسير ثم الوقوف بفترات متقاربة (في ازمات السير) فان تغيير الزيت يكون اكثر لزوما من السفرات على الطرق السريعة (الهايوي)
-عدم تغيير الزيت نهائيا غير مقبول حيث يشبه كاتب المقال الزيت بوعاء فيه ماء ويتم تنظيف ارضية بقطعة قماش يتم غسلها في الوعاء.....سيكون الامر مقبولا الى فترة ومن ثم سيتوسخ الماء في الوعاء وبالتالي فاستعمال قطعة القماش المبللة بماء غير نظيف سؤيدي الى اتساخ الارضية (وهنا الارضية تمثل المحرك في السيارة).
- لا بد في كل الاحوال من الرجوع الى كتالوجات الشركة الصانعة للسيارة.


----------



## حسن مغنية (24 سبتمبر 2010)

odwan قال:


> 100 %
> بالفعل لا أقتنع بتغير الزيت بل بقياسه و أغيره بعد فترة طويلة ربما كل 8000 كيلوا متر ( وربنا يستر )


 
يبدو انك ستزيد الرقم ما لم تكن سيارتك قديمة
تحياتي لك


----------



## م . أبو بكر (25 سبتمبر 2010)

قرأت المقال أعلاه أكثر من مرة ، و قد نشر سابقاً نفس المقال في هذا المنتدى في قسم الميكانيك ..

لكنني لم أتجرأ على تجاوز مسافة الـ 5000 كم دون تغيير الزيت .

و السبب أن المعلومات الواردة بهذا الخصوص تكاد تكون متناقضة من جهة ، و أن ثمن الزيت كل 5000 كم أي ثلاثة أشهر تقريباً بالنسبة لي لا يعادل 1 % من ثمن البنزين الغالي جداً عندنا ..

لذلك كلما راودتني نفسي على إطالة الزمن قبل تغيير الزيت ، أقول .. إن تغيير الزيت لا يعادل ربع قيمة تعبئة خزان البنزين الذي نملؤه كل أسبوع .. يا الله خلينا نغير الزيت أحسن و اضمن ..

مع التحية


----------



## حسن مغنية (4 أكتوبر 2010)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> قرأت المقال أعلاه أكثر من مرة ، و قد نشر سابقاً نفس المقال في هذا المنتدى في قسم الميكانيك ..
> 
> لكنني لم أتجرأ على تجاوز مسافة الـ 5000 كم دون تغيير الزيت .
> 
> ...


 
حياك الله مهندس ابو بكر
فهمت من احد مواضيعك انك تعيش في السعودية وفي السعودية سعر البنزين ارخص من سعر الماء في بلادي.
بقرارك تغيير الزيت دون حاجة الى تغييره فانت تساعد في تلوث البيئة (شاعر نفسي وانا بكتب هيك كلام اني عايش في السويد):67::67:
تقبل اجمل تحية


----------



## اراس الكردي (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بالعراق بلد العجائب
يوجد زيت ل 1000 كيلو متر وصولا الى 10000 ( بالنسبة للزيت ابو 1000 كيلومتر ينصح بتغييره قبل بلوغ ذلك الرقم )
وافضل طريقة هي فحص الزيت يدويا
فأن كان لا يحتوي على ترسبات ملمسها كحبات الرمل فلا بأس بالسير بهذا الزيت لمسافات طويلة

لكن لا تنسوا تغيير فلتر زيت المحرك


----------



## [email protected]™ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
كل الشكر لك أخي حسن على موضوعك المتميز 
جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك

أريد من حضرتك إستشارة 
أنا أغير زيت كل 3000 كم و بما أني أسرع في السير بالسيارة و أقطع مسافات طويله فهل تنصحني بالإستمرار في تغيير الزيت كل 3000 كم أم أطول مده التغيير إلى 5000 كم ؟
مع العلم أني أغير زيت ( إمارات مصر ) 
و لك كل الشكر
​


----------



## م . أبو بكر (4 أكتوبر 2010)

حسن مغنية قال:


> حياك الله مهندس ابو بكر
> فهمت من احد مواضيعك انك تعيش في السعودية وفي السعودية سعر البنزين ارخص من سعر الماء في بلادي.
> بقرارك تغيير الزيت دون حاجة الى تغييره فانت تساعد في تلوث البيئة (شاعر نفسي وانا بكتب هيك كلام اني عايش في السويد):67::67:
> تقبل اجمل تحية



كلامك صحيح ...

فحالياً أعيش في المملكة العربية السعودية ، لكنني أتحدث عن الفترة التي كنت فيها في سوريا حيث صار سعر ليتر البنزين ( 44 ليرة سوري = 1 دولار ) .

بكل الأحوال فإنني أقوم بالصيانة الدورية لسيارتي هنا في السعودية كل 5000 كم في وكالة تويوتا .
و هم يغيرون الزيت على هذا الرقم .

بمعنى أن الوكالة نفسها تغير الزيت على هذه المسافة .

مع العلم أنني لا أعترض على ما جاء أعلاه فقد قرأته في أكثر من مصدر .

بالمناسبة لا بأس أن يحلم الإنسان أنه عايش في السويد ... عسى و لعل تتحقق الأحلام و تصير بلادنا نظيفة كبلادهم .

تحيتي لك


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (4 أكتوبر 2010)

صلاح محمد سالم قال:


> أخي حسن في البداية ترددت في المشاركة :87: رغم أن الموضوع أعجبني جداً :77: حيث أنني لست من مشجعي تغيير زيت محرك السيارة مطلقاً وفرحت جداً عندما قرأت موضوعك هذا وجدت مُسوِغاً لإهمالي ومجازفتي على حد قول معظم أصدقائي :76: عني ولكن الحمد لله شهد شاهد من أهلها وقد أعطيتني الحجة التي كنت أبحث عنها مبدئياً وأقول مبدئيا لأنني لا أقوم بتغيير زيت المحرك إلا نادراً وهذا سبب ترددي في المشاركة ( إتهام بالجنون ) :67: ولكن لي مبرراتي وحججي :3: وتساؤلاتي
> لماذا لا نقوم بتغيير زيت صندوق التروس ونكتفي بتعويض النقص :3: رغم أن الحركة في صندوق التروس أكثر من الحركة في المحرك :87:
> إذا كان تغيير زيت المحرك مطلوب كل 2000 أو 3000 كيلو متر كما كان متداولاً ( وأنا شخصياً متوسط الحركة بسيارتي يتعدى 3000 شهرياً :1: ) وأكيد شركات إنتاج السيارات لديها دراسات تبين لها متوسط الإستعمال الشهري إذا كان الأمر كذلك لماذا تغيير الزيت يحتاج إلى فني وعدة وموعد و... وهي تعلم أن السائق سيقوم بتغييره شهرياً في المتوسط ولماذا لا يكون في متناول السائق العادي كما لو أراد تعويض النقص حيث أن السدادة العلوية التي يضاف منها الزيت يمكن لطفل صغير فتحها كما في غطاء المبرد علماً بأن مبرد الماء يحوي أيظاً سدادة سفلية لتصريف الماء فيما لو أردنا تغييره وهي سهلة الفتح يدوياً رغم أن ضغط الماء في حال إشتغال المحرك يفوق ضغط الزيت عشرات المرات
> أقول ومن واقع تجربة شخصية حيث أنني منذ العام 1983 أستعمل السيارات :79: ولا أهتم كثيراً بتغيير الزيت إنما أرقب مستواه ( أحياناً ) وأعوض ما ينقص منه و كذلك في حال تغيير مصفي الزيت أعوض ما ينقص منه علماً بأنني إستعملت أربعة أنواع مختلفة هوندا سيفبك / نبسان ساني / ميتسوبيشي جالانت / أوبل زافيرا حالياً موجودة بحوزتي منذ أربع سنوات قمت بتغيير الزيت خلالها ثلاث أو أربع مرات :77::28::28::28:
> ...


 السلام عليكم اخي الطيب اخي الغالي لقد كفرت بعلم التزييت لكون كل نوع من انواع الزيوت لها شهاده اداه ملتزمه بنوع الماكنه والفتره الزمنيه وكفائتها فان زيوت المحركات تتراوح فتره التبديل بين 1000كم الى ان يصل الى 20000كم اما كون زيوت الكير او التروس فانها نوع التي تبدل عند تبديل الكير اما الكير اوتوماتيك فتكون فتره متوسطه تصل الى سنويا" على عكس الكير العادي الذي يصل الى خمس سنوات مع مراعاة الاضافه المستمره واعذرني زميلي الطيب على الاطاله


----------



## حسن مغنية (5 أكتوبر 2010)

اراس الكردي قال:


> بالعراق بلد العجائب
> يوجد زيت ل 1000 كيلو متر وصولا الى 10000 ( بالنسبة للزيت ابو 1000 كيلومتر ينصح بتغييره قبل بلوغ ذلك الرقم )
> وافضل طريقة هي فحص الزيت يدويا
> فأن كان لا يحتوي على ترسبات ملمسها كحبات الرمل فلا بأس بالسير بهذا الزيت لمسافات طويلة
> ...


 
حقا العراق كان دائما بلد العجائب ولا زال بلد العجائب والاختلاف هو في نوع العجائب

تحياتي لك


----------



## حسن مغنية (5 أكتوبر 2010)

mamq قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> 
> كل الشكر لك أخي حسن على موضوعك المتميز
> جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك​
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
للاسف اخي العزيز ان الموضوع منقول وهو ليس الا لابداء آراء مختلفة بالموضوع وعلى اي منا ان يطبق ما يقتنع به.
انا كنت استخدم زيت اماراتي وكانوا يقولون لي انه يغير على 3000كم ثم غيرته الى زيت الماني وقالوا لي انه يغير على 5000 كم .
لكني على جميع الاحوال لست خبيرا في امور السيارات مع محاولتي ان اصبح خبيرا قدر الامكان حتى لا اتعرض للخداع من الميكانيكي وغيره.
وتقبل اجمل تحية


----------



## حسن مغنية (5 أكتوبر 2010)

محمدجاسم العامري قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الطيب اخي الغالي لقد كفرت بعلم التزييت لكون كل نوع من انواع الزيوت لها شهاده اداه ملتزمه بنوع الماكنه والفتره الزمنيه وكفائتها فان زيوت المحركات تتراوح فتره التبديل بين 1000كم الى ان يصل الى 20000كم اما كون زيوت الكير او التروس فانها نوع التي تبدل عند تبديل الكير اما الكير اوتوماتيك فتكون فتره متوسطه تصل الى سنويا" على عكس الكير العادي الذي يصل الى خمس سنوات مع مراعاة الاضافه المستمره واعذرني زميلي الطيب على الاطاله


 
اخي العزيز محمد
هل لك ان توضح الفكرة اكثر؟
كانت عندي سيارة كير عادي والآن اوتوماتيك وفي كلتا الحالتين قيل لي ان زيت الكير لا يتم تغييره نهائيا ولكن يتم تفقد كميته بين فترة واخرى فيزاد اليه كمية اذا نقص فقط.
وبارك الله بك


----------



## حسن مغنية (5 أكتوبر 2010)

قال لي صديق وهو مهندس ميكانيك سيارات ان هناك حالة ينصح بتغيير زيت المحرك فيها وهي تعرض المحرك لارتفاع الحرارة بسبب مشكلة فيه.....كنقص ماء التبريد او سبب آخر.
في هذه الحالة ينصح بتغيير الزيت بغض النظر عن المسافة المقطوعة والسبب هو ان الزيت في حالة ارتفاع حرارة المحرك بشكل كبير يتعرض الى تغييرات تتعلق بلزوجته وخصائصه الكيميائية. 
واضاف ان هذا الامر ينطبق ايضا على مادة المازوت (الديزل او السولار) اذا تم تخزينها لفترات طويلة حيث لا ينصح حينها باستخدامها للسيارات التي تعمل على الديزل او المولدات الكهربائية ويمكن تحويلها لتشغيل بويلرات التدفئة والبخار.


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (5 أكتوبر 2010)

حسن مغنية قال:


> اخي العزيز محمد
> هل لك ان توضح الفكرة اكثر؟
> كانت عندي سيارة كير عادي والآن اوتوماتيك وفي كلتا الحالتين قيل لي ان زيت الكير لا يتم تغييره نهائيا ولكن يتم تفقد كميته بين فترة واخرى فيزاد اليه كمية اذا نقص فقط.
> وبارك الله بك


 السلام عليكم اخي الغالي ان تبديل زيت الهيدروليك للكير الاوتو تكون للمحافظه على تروس الاوتماتيك لان مواصفه الديكسترون توصي بتبديله لمده 100,000 كم للمحافظه عليه وعدم انسداد الفلتر الخاص به اما الكير العادي فيعتبر ملك الزيوت ونسميه اصحاب الاختصاص بالزيوت بالعراق بابو صابر تشبيه بالحمار اجلك الله لانه يتحمل الضغط والجهد العالي لكون احتوائه على محسنات تتحمل الظروف التشغليه القاسيه ومثال بسيط اشتريت سياره قبل 5 سنوات وبدلت الكير العادي وفحصت الزيت عندي بالمختبر لقيته بجوده تجعله يعمل لخمس سنوات اضافيه مع مراعاة الاضافه المستمره بين كل 6 اشهر 
مع شكري وتقديري


----------



## صلاح محمد سالم (6 أكتوبر 2010)

محمدجاسم العامري قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الطيب اخي الغالي لقد كفرت بعلم التزييت لكون كل نوع من انواع الزيوت لها شهاده اداه ملتزمه بنوع الماكنه والفتره الزمنيه وكفائتها فان زيوت المحركات تتراوح فتره التبديل بين 1000كم الى ان يصل الى 20000كم اما كون زيوت الكير او التروس فانها نوع التي تبدل عند تبديل الكير اما الكير اوتوماتيك فتكون فتره متوسطه تصل الى سنويا" على عكس الكير العادي الذي يصل الى خمس سنوات مع مراعاة الاضافه المستمره واعذرني زميلي الطيب على الاطاله



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي الحبيب والإخوة الأعزاء جميعاً 
أخي الفاضل يبدوا جلياً أنك ولله الحمد متخصص في مجال الزيوت والمحركات ولا أستطيع إن أنكر عليك علمك وتخصصك و أنا أثق في سلامة رأيك من الناحية العلمية النظرية 
ولكنني يا صديقي العزيز أتكلم عن واقع تجربة شخصية :67: ( قد تثير بعض الجدل ) وللعلم فإن بعض أصدقائي إقتنعوا وأصبحوا من أنصاري :77: 
ياسيدي الفاضل كانت لدي سيارة ميتسوبيشي جالانت موديل 96 تربت على يدي :80: أي أنها ولدت وترعرعت تحت رعايتي ( المثيرة للجدل ) ولم أكن أغير زيت المحرك خاصتها إلا نادراً رغم أنها كانت نعم الرفيقة المخلصة الوفية وكان من حقها بعض الدلال حيث أني من هواة السرعة :79: والمسافات الطويلة ولكنني آثرت أن أطبق عليها خبرتي الخاصة وأتحمل النتائج ، المهم بقيت في كنفي حتى 2006 أي عشر سنوات قطعت فيها صحبتي 320000 كلم أي بمعدل 32000 كلم سنوياً وإتماماً للفائدة أقول إنها لم تتعرض لحرارة زائدة مطلقاً و بعد عشر سنوات إشتراها مني أحد الأصدقاء وباعها لشخص أخر لا أعرفه ، جاءني هذا الشخص بعد مدة لإتمام عملية نقل الملكية فسألته عن حالها فقال إنها ( تبارك الله زي الساعة ) :32: وأفضل ما فيها أن محركها كأنه جديد على حد تعبيره . .
أرجوا ألا تعتقد أنني أشكك في شئ مما تفضلت به ولكنني أقول عبر كلامي عن تجربتي أن النظرية تبقي نظرية فلا تحسم الأمور دائماً والواقع ربما يشذ عن النظرية فلا يلغيها وكل يختار لنفسه أما عن نفسي فأقول ( ليس الخبر كالعيان )
شكراً أخي العزيز م / محمد والشكر موصول إلى أخي الحبيب م / حسن على الإستضافة الكريمة


----------



## حسن مغنية (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخوين الحبيبين
المهندس محمد جاسم العامري
المهندس صلاح محمد سالم

حفظكما الله ورعاكما ورضي عنكما
اثريتم الموضوع بمعلومات رائعة ومفيدة


----------

